# I can't control openresolvconf



## migle (Apr 14, 2012)

I have this machine, with static IP configuration and a nameserver, and my resolv.conf keeps being overwritten by openresolv.conf in FreeBSD 9.0 release.

You'll probably say that I need to configure /etc/resolvconf.conf properly, but I can't get it to generate the resolv.conf that I need.

What I want in /etc/resolv.conf is:

```
domain example.com
search example.com
nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

And I keep getting:

```
# Generated by resolvconf
search example.com
nameserver 127.0.0.1
nameserver 10.0.0.1
```

My /etc/resolvconf.conf is:

```
name_servers=127.0.0.1
search_domains=example.com
```

Heck, I think I have no DHCP-configured interfaces, but openresolvconf is probably getting that 10.0.0.1 address from DHCP for some reason. *pgrep dhclient* gives nothing and the configuration in /etc/rc.conf is:

```
# Network configuration
hostname="nicehost.example.com"
ifconfig_re0="inet 10.0.0.2/24"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 2000:db:1234::1/64"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 10.0.0.3/32"
ifconfig_nfe0_ipv6="inet6 2000:db:1234::2/128"

# Network routing options
defaultrouter="10.0.0.1"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="re0"

# SixXS tunnel
sixxs_aiccu_enable="YES"
```

I would really want openresolvconf to just disappear, but I don't understand /etc/rc.d/resolv.

How can I do this?
1) How can I make openresolvconf go away?
2) If not, how can I configure it so that it never tries DHCP?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2012)

`# pkg_delete -x openresolv`

You don't need it.


----------



## migle (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, I wish it was that simple, SirDice. I know well I don't need it, but I didn't install it either.

In FreeBSD 9.0 it was integrated in the base system.

I'm pretty sure that if they included it in the base system, then there must be some knob somewhere that allows avoiding it.
But I can't find it.

Following your answer I went to check /etc/src.conf for some WITHOUT_OPENRESOLV knob, but there isn't one.

I'm still in the dark.

Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2012)

The knob appears not to have been implemented yet, but you might want to hack one yourself for now by looking at the /usr/src/tools/build/options/ directory. It looks like creating a file called WITHOUT_OPENRESOLV there and setting the eponymous knob in /ectsrc.conf should be enough.


----------

